
Google's ex-CEO Eric Schmidt says the internet will split in two by 2028 (2018) - wyuenho
https://www.businessinsider.com/eric-schmidt-internet-will-split-in-two-2028-china-2018-9
======
a5withtrrs
A bit of a hyperbolic headline. I don't think that China will completely sever
the connection to the broader internet as that limits their ability to conduct
international trade/research/etc, but certainly their push (as well as many
other nations) towards a much more tightly controlled and restricted internet
seems almost inevitable at this point

------
caryd
It has already happened. 2028? More like 2008

